# I just cant accept the fact that we used to be so perfect for eachother



## k-ci (Jan 4, 2012)

its been a year and a half since weve been married and Ive never felt so depressed in my life. I feel like Im walking around on eggshells 24/7, and so does he... We used to bo so full of life and excitement. I LOVED everything about him, we played the question game, always texted eachother and made out like crazy all the time... Im 24 and so is he and we are both mature and responsible, have good jobs and well.. the spark isnt there anymore, I just dont know what to do anymore. I never thought it wold get to this point but we just argue 24/7 about the stupidest sh*t, pardon my language... I just dont know what to do anymore.. is this normal for a marriage after not even 2 years...


----------



## Sin suerte en el Amor (Dec 18, 2011)

I was going thru the similar situation, and I know is not easy... I was reccomended a book called the 5 love languages, you can look it up on amazon, and let me tell you... it's the perfect book. It has help me and my hubby and our marriage. we have a better relationship and understand each other more.

It an awesome book....

I hope it works for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No it is not normal.

How much time each week do the two of you spend doing date-like things together? Things like going for a walk and holding hands, just talking to each other and really paying attention to each other, etc? How many actual dates do you go on in a month?


----------



## k-ci (Jan 4, 2012)

We do one cooking night a week when we try this new receipe, we go for walks whenever it isnt freezing outside, we do talk a lot. But we get in this ruts where we spend weeks fighting, and than we will be fine for a month, its ennoying.. I dont know if its because of money or the winter season but it just get out of control sometimes how stressed we are, and how we get at eachothers throats...


----------



## k-ci (Jan 4, 2012)

I will check it out, I hope they have it in E-book format.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely try and communicate and get to the bottom of the issue. If you have time, read "52 Fights" which is also a good description of newlywed life according to the memoirist who wrote it and provides some interesting anecdotes.


----------

